# Sharp Tail Grouse Counts



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Myself and PKS went up near Tremonton two weeks ago to count Sharp Tails in a few leks. 
I carried the camera and was able to get a few pics. Nothing to great because I dont really have the lens I need for that sort of thing.

Jake had this find of 7 birds on the first lek.









Got a picture of this bird when we flushed to count the birds.









Another Sharpie









This is a pic of Shady backing Jake. The bird flushed but the dogs had not yet been released.









All in all we found 30 birds on three leks. It was very interesting to see them dancing which I didn't get any pics of. 









Thanks Dennis I had a good time. Sorry it took me two weeks to get these up.[/quote]


----------

